# preserving pythin 2.7 and expired ports



## hoobastank69 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, I see a lot of packages are scheduled for removal, many of which work fine and most likely no longer have an active maintainer (but not all)
Judging by the lack of activity in these packages in the first place... I think it is safe to guess, that many of them will not come back in our life time.
I would like to preserve both p2.7 and these ports so that I do not end up with an OS with less packages available than centos
I am sure some of  you use chromium, or even iridium. Both of which are scheduled to be removed 

What must I do? I have a feeling being a maintainer for packages that still use python 27 will not fly.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

You can also simply update your computer kernel/packages/ports in order to keep it maintainable.
It's not like firefox , which might use python2.7 during build, will stop functioning.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

hoobastank69 said:


> What must I do? I have a feeling being a maintainer for packages that still use python 27 will not fly.


If you can update/patch the ports you're interested in to use Python 3.7, you can submit that patch. You don't have to become maintainer.  The ports will continue to live in the ports tree w/o maintainer, as long they build.


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ah, I see. this process seems to be very painful, I will give it a try. I do not want to lose so many things


----------

